# Pears



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 4, 2004)

i have pears in my yard like lots of them what should i do with them?


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 4, 2004)

You could can them... Canning Pears

or make jam/jelly... Pear Preserves

Good Luck!


----------



## foodmonitr (Sep 4, 2004)

_How about...

Almond Pear Cream Cheese Torte

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter or margarine, softened
1 cup sugar, divided
1 cup flour
1 pkg. (8 oz.) cream cheese
1 egg
1/2 tsp. vanilla
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
4 cups sliced peeled pears (about 4 medium pears)
1/4 cup sliced almonds


*PREHEAT* oven to 425ºF. Beat butter and 1/3 cup of the sugar in small bowl with electric mixer on medium speed until light and fluffy. Add flour; mix well. Spread firmly onto bottom and 1 inch up sides of a 9-inch springform pan.

*BEAT* cream cheese and 1/3 cup of the remaining sugar in same bowl with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended. Add egg and vanilla; mix well. Spread evenly over crust. Combine remaining 1/3 cup sugar and the cinnamon. Add to pears in large bowl; toss to coat. Arrange over cream cheese layer; sprinkle with almonds.

*BAKE* 10 minutes. Reduce temperature to 375ºF; continue baking 25 minutes or until center is set. Cool on wire rack. Loosen torte from rim of pan. Cover and refrigerate 3 hours before serving. 
Store leftover torte in refrigerator.
Makes 12 servings.

*NOTE*  Make sure cream cheese and sugar are completely blended, free of lumps and smooth before adding any other ingredients.      _


----------



## middie (Sep 4, 2004)

or you can poach them


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2004)

You can also dry them in a dehydrater or oven.


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 5, 2004)

I love pear butter. It is great on baked goods and ice cream.  I would also dehydrate some for future use.

Pear Butter
4 lbs pears, peeled, cored, chopped
2 c sugar
1 c orange juice
1/4 c pear brandy (can use regular brandy)
1 tb fresh lemon juice

1.Combine pears, sugar, orange juice, brandy and lemon juice in a heavy saucepan. Bring the mixture to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to a simmer, and cook slowly until the pears are very tender, about 30 minutes. 
2.Process mixture in a blender or food processor to a smooth puree. Return the mixture to the heat, and simmer over low heat, stirring frequently, until it is very thick, about 30 minutes.
3.Spoon the mixture into prepared canning jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Process according to manufacturer's directions, or refrigerate and use within two weeks.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi,kansasgirl
Glad you are here.By the way folks if anyone cant find a recipe its this lady who will find it.I swear she has lived several life times to be so adept at knowing and finding recipes.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 5, 2004)

KansasGirl -- you're here!  Now I know my recipe collection is safe and set to grow some more!

You and I share the same pear butter recipe, except I cook mine at least two hours.  At first, I wondered if it was because of the humidity in the Dallas area, but I dare say you guys in Houston have one up on us there.  Hmm...I just may speed it up next time!


----------



## mimix2 (Sep 7, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago, my husband brought home a sack of pears from someone's backyard tree. On www.recipesource.com, I found a recipe for fresh pear cake that is made in a Bundt pan. It turned out great. I brought it to work, and everyone loved it. (Of course, my co-workers will eat almost anything that doesn't move.)  I put the cake in the refrigerator overnight, and it was very moist. I'm sure it could be frozen for later. Make one for yourself and one for a neighbor!


----------

